# I discovered fully nude shots of my model friend.



## Herb Dorklift (Aug 18, 2010)

Me and a friend were discussing hot models and stuff, and I said "  Oh, my friend's a model, I'll try to find some pics!"

Anyways, I googled the name, and there they were 

wat do?


----------



## metal_sam14 (Aug 18, 2010)

inb4 fap

seriously man? fuck that must be awkward, or good? im not sure how to deal with this sorry.
I guess at the end of the day its her choice


----------



## BigPhi84 (Aug 18, 2010)

Chick or dude? LOL. Are they glamour shots or XXX?


----------



## Herb Dorklift (Aug 18, 2010)

Hot chick, artistic nude.

I'm not fussed about her doing nude modelling, I couldn't care. I dunno whether I should think "dayum" or "Ah, it's just my friend"


----------



## Lon (Aug 18, 2010)

if shes smoking, i vouche for "dayum" !


----------



## IDLE (Aug 18, 2010)

Telling us her name would be a good start.

Other than that try being honest... "Hey I saw you naked on the internet the other day. It's only fair you see me naked..." Or something like that.


----------



## Herb Dorklift (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Mattayus (Aug 18, 2010)

Herb Dorklift said:


> Hot chick, artistic nude.
> 
> I'm not fussed about her doing nude modelling, I couldn't care. I dunno whether I should think "dayum" or "Ah, it's just my friend"



Yeah I hear ya mate, one of my friends who I've known right from childhood became a Suicide Girl last year  Really confusing shit  I spent most my school life wanting to see her naked cause I was a horny teenager, but now I can freely see her via a Google search I'm not interested and/or frightened!


----------



## Randy (Aug 18, 2010)

Two different girls I went to school with (mind you, we had less than 100 students per graduation class) got into straight up porn and a couple others got into modeling (nude or near nude) and stripping. That shit'll fuck you up. 

When it comes to family or really close friends the thought is kinda off putting, but I guess generally I've grown callused to how I perceive people from my past. Enough people I knew who died, people who were meek turned sluts, sluts turned housewives, ex's with kids, etc. etc. etc. that nothing surprises me anymore.


----------



## loktide (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Lon (Aug 18, 2010)

loktide said:


>


there was never a moment in the history of this board when this was more true!


----------



## anthonyferguson (Aug 18, 2010)

fap!


----------



## Dan (Aug 18, 2010)

shoop underwear onto her. problem solved 

you are asking the wrong questions my friend, what you should be asking is "how do?" not "what do?"


----------



## Herb Dorklift (Aug 18, 2010)

Well a couple weeks back we had intimate dancing in a disco/club in town, followed by lots of her sniffing my hair haha... she was really upset to see me leave (Ya know when they have their hand on your chest lightly stroking?  )

But anyways, I'm definitely not posting the pics here for obv reasons. Maybe will post the covered up ones, but the naughty ones almost certainly in a PM after I finish work


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 18, 2010)

Well this was a disappointing thread


----------



## Herb Dorklift (Aug 18, 2010)

Ok, well here's a not so naughty version! Still be wary, there's no nudity, but I'm not posting it direct...

http://www.imageupload.org/image.php?id=DD20_4C6BB227

Oh, and she's completely hairless apart from that shock of red


----------



## Murmel (Aug 18, 2010)

Herb Dorklift said:


> Oh, and *he's* completely hairless apart from that shock of red



HE?!


----------



## Herb Dorklift (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 18, 2010)

Herb Dorklift said:


> Ok, well here's a not so naughty version! Still be wary, there's no nudity, but I'm not posting it direct...
> 
> http://www.imageupload.org/image.php?id=DD20_4C6BB227
> 
> Oh, and she's completely hairless apart from that shock of red



That's a crazy photo


----------



## TreWatson (Aug 18, 2010)

not bad. not into white chicks and especially not red hair.

but not bat.


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 18, 2010)

^ You crazy


----------



## TreWatson (Aug 18, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> ^ You crazy


dude...


...I'm black.

...and something about caucasoid features i just don't enjoy.

I like hot black chicks 

case in point: meagan good.







...yowza.


----------



## Imalwayscold (Aug 18, 2010)

On topic, my brothers fiance is an ex-page 3 model. And the first pictures I saw of her before I had even met the lass was my brother pointing her out in a ZOO magazine (I'm not mentioning names here, shes very googable once you know it)

Awkward much...


----------



## Edika (Aug 18, 2010)

^ Well I am white (Mediterranean white so a bit dark skinned) and have no problem with caucasian, african, asian, arabic, indian, native american or whatever comination of features if the girl is hot!  

And yowza indeed!


----------



## Tiger (Aug 18, 2010)

Herb Dorklift said:


> Ok, well here's a not so naughty version! Still be wary, there's no nudity, but I'm not posting it direct...
> 
> http://www.imageupload.org/image.php?id=DD20_4C6BB227
> 
> Oh, and she's completely hairless apart from that shock of red


----------



## TreWatson (Aug 18, 2010)

Edika said:


> ^ Well I am white (Mediterranean white so a bit dark skinned) and have no problem with caucasian, african, asian, arabic, indian, native american or whatever comination of features if the girl is hot!
> 
> And yowza indeed!


oh yeah, i'm not biased, it's just my personal preference 

back on topic, you should do her.

DO HER NAO


----------



## Herb Dorklift (Aug 18, 2010)

She's probably not interested


----------



## Evil7 (Aug 18, 2010)

She looks rather tall.. Hump her leg to show that you are interested. 

But seriously.. If you are interested... You should show it. Why regret it later when you think back. "Did I ever have a chance?"


----------



## Herb Dorklift (Aug 18, 2010)

I think she has a boyfriend to be honest 

But no, she's not tall, just average... what about 5'5"?

Anyways... she's smooth. And I know it. But she doesn't know I know...


----------



## josh pelican (Aug 18, 2010)

In the first two posts made by Herb, he didn't even specify it was a girl. You guys are dirty.


----------



## Herb Dorklift (Aug 18, 2010)

True dat.

In fact, in the fifth or sixth post I said "he's completely hairless" at first.


----------



## TreWatson (Aug 18, 2010)

even if you don't have a chance, TRY.

just let her know.

"I really like you."

don't even take it farther.

i notice that tends to stick in their head.

don't indicate how you mean it either, women are obsessive like that and start to think about it. haha

I'm going to try to get a degree in reverse female mindgames someday.


----------



## josh pelican (Aug 18, 2010)

Speak Spanish to her. Say something like, "Sientate en mi cara" in a really sexy Spanish accent.


----------



## Riffer (Aug 18, 2010)

As some of you know my girlfriend is a Suicide Girl and one of our friends made an account and paid the monthly fee just to see my girlfreind naked on the site. It was kind of weird.


----------



## Herb Dorklift (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm proud of you guys, haven't had a single PM


----------



## silentrage (Aug 18, 2010)

Laziness > horniness
Or Excess-stroking-induced-temporary-muscular-paralysis > horniness

take your pick.


----------



## Fzau (Aug 18, 2010)

Herb Dorklift said:


> I'm proud of you guys, haven't had a single PM


 
You haz PM











































I kid, I kid


----------



## Waelstrum (Aug 18, 2010)

Herb Dorklift said:


> I dunno whether I should think "dayum" or "Ah, it's just my friend"



Carpe dayum = SIEZE HER


----------



## Fzau (Aug 18, 2010)

Seriously though, just go to her and ask her:
"Hiiiiiiiiii, still shaved down there are you?" *teasing smile*


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 18, 2010)

^ "Does the carpet matc..."


----------



## Herb Dorklift (Aug 18, 2010)

I always wonder that about Satriani.


----------



## jymellis (Aug 18, 2010)

i got "requested image not found"


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 18, 2010)

EDIT: I was _going_ to change it to "she", but couldn't be fucked...


----------



## liamh (Aug 18, 2010)

Herb Dorklift said:


> wat do?


 I know what I would


----------



## silentrage (Aug 18, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> but couldn't be fucked...




Story of my life.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Aug 18, 2010)

Herb Dorklift said:


> Hot chick, artistic nude.
> 
> I'm not fussed about her doing nude modelling, I couldn't care. I dunno whether I should think "dayum" or "Ah, it's just my friend"



I would be more inclined to "DAYUM, *in proud voice* thats _my_ friend"


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Aug 18, 2010)

That pic you linked to doesn't work


----------



## Herb Dorklift (Aug 18, 2010)

Indeed, I uploaded it to a temporary upload place... might renew it...


If you're good  Haha.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Aug 18, 2010)

Herb Dorklift said:


> Indeed, I uploaded it to a temporary upload place... might renew it...
> 
> 
> If you're good  Haha.



Son, I r dissapoint.

At my age, I need all the entertainment I can get


----------



## Herb Dorklift (Aug 18, 2010)

Haha, Demoniac made me proud. I PM'd him and he deleted it straight away, strong will


----------



## ZXIIIT (Aug 18, 2010)

You should ask her to pose with your guitars, that would be fabtastic.


----------



## jymellis (Aug 18, 2010)

i still wanna see the damn pic


----------



## Herb Dorklift (Aug 18, 2010)

"I'm sorry, I only had this tiny ukelele"


----------



## Herb Dorklift (Aug 18, 2010)

jymellis said:


> i still wanna see the damn pic


 
Patience


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 18, 2010)

Name plz k thnx bai.


----------



## JohnIce (Aug 18, 2010)

TreKita said:


> even if you don't have a chance, TRY.
> 
> just let her know.
> 
> ...


 
... how is saying "I really like you" to a girl you really like reverse psychology? 

In my experience, the best way to get the attention of a hot, popular girl is to really bust her balls, joke around and treat her like she was your bro... when 99.9% of all the guys she meets get nervous or clingy around her, or just overly sociable and blatantly try to get in her pants, the dude who is totally un-serious and completely disregards her obvious favourable features, is the one who sticks in her head. Because he's challenging, unpredictable and FUN, as opposed to all the other lapdogs.

Women and men both want to be with someone who's a little out of their league... so making a girl think you're out of her league, by NOT telling her you like her etc., is a winning concept most of the time


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Fzau (Aug 18, 2010)

JohnIce said:


> ... how is saying "I really like you" to a girl you really like reverse psychology?
> 
> In my experience, the best way to get the attention of a hot, popular girl is to really bust her balls, joke around and treat her like she was your bro... when 99.9% of all the guys she meets get nervous or clingy around her, or just overly sociable and blatantly try to get in her pants, the dude who is totally un-serious and completely disregards her obvious favourable features, is the one who sticks in her head. Because he's challenging, unpredictable and FUN, as opposed to all the other lapdogs.
> 
> Women and men both want to be with someone who's a little out of their league... so making a girl think you're out of her league, by NOT telling her you like her etc., is a winning concept most of the time


 
All of this is true, John... but...



vampiregenocide said:


>


 
Ross' method is easier and more effective


----------



## liamh (Aug 18, 2010)

Duncan's...Love that shit.


----------



## MFB (Aug 18, 2010)

JohnIce said:


> ... how is saying "I really like you" to a girl you really like reverse psychology?




I wonder - would the reverse psychology version be saying "You don't REALLY like me" whilst doing the Jedi mind-trick motion, or would it be saying, "I bet you DO like me"


----------



## EliNoPants (Aug 18, 2010)

i suck at getting out of the friend zone, and i don't know just how deep in there you are, but my general winner for meeting a girl and then getting into a date/totallynotadatewe'rejusthangingoutandmaybegettingsomedrinks situation is just to send a text that's short and direct like "hey, you're really cute, we should hang out", then i simply rely on the fact that i'm hilarious and pretty good looking


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 18, 2010)

EliNoPants said:


> i suck at getting out of the friend zone, and i don't know just how deep in there you are, but my general winner for meeting a girl and then getting into a date/totallynotadatewe'rejusthangingoutandmaybegettingsomedrinks situation is just to send a text that's short and direct like "hey, you're really cute, we should hang out", then i simply rely on the fact that i'm hilarious and pretty good looking



I would bet money that I'm even worse at getting out of the friend zone.


----------



## silentrage (Aug 18, 2010)

JohnIce said:


> ... how is saying "I really like you" to a girl you really like reverse psychology?
> 
> In my experience, the best way to get the attention of a hot, popular girl is to really bust her balls, joke around and treat her like she was your bro... when 99.9% of all the guys she meets get nervous or clingy around her, or just overly sociable and blatantly try to get in her pants, the dude who is totally un-serious and completely disregards her obvious favourable features, is the one who sticks in her head. Because he's challenging, unpredictable and FUN, as opposed to all the other lapdogs.
> 
> Women and men both want to be with someone who's a little out of their league... so making a girl think you're out of her league, by NOT telling her you like her etc., is a winning concept most of the time



You're like a fucking pimp.


----------



## leandroab (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm really curious to se a pic of her now, lol!

I got 404'd from the link posted


----------



## Alberto7 (Aug 18, 2010)

PICZ NAO!  I can't see them 

As for getting out of the friend zone... Let's just say I suck 

One more thing: Chloroform FTW!


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 18, 2010)

It creeps me out, tbh  I know that I don't know her, but still... Weird 

EDIT: Aaaaand of _course _I missed the extra page of posts


----------



## eventhetrees (Aug 18, 2010)

IDLE said:


> Other than that try being honest... "Hey I saw you naked on the internet the other day. It's only fair you see me naked..." Or something like that.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Aug 18, 2010)

What's her name?

Wait, I'm going to PM you.


----------



## Herb Dorklift (Aug 19, 2010)

Here you go, a safe picture.


----------



## Gamba (Aug 19, 2010)




----------



## Herb Dorklift (Aug 19, 2010)

There are plenty of girls on the internet you know


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 19, 2010)

Herb Dorklift said:


> Here you go, a safe picture.



I'd be happy to know her.


----------



## Alberto7 (Aug 19, 2010)

Herb Dorklift said:


> Here you go, a safe picture.



Totally doable... If only she didn't look exactly like my little sister's best friend ... Am I sick for having said that?


----------



## cwhitey2 (Aug 19, 2010)

Herb Dorklift said:


> There are plenty of girls on the internet you know


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 19, 2010)

Alberto7 said:


> Totally doable... If only she didn't look exactly like my little sister's best friend ... Am I sick for having said that?


 
If theres grass on the field, play ball.


----------



## Mexi (Aug 19, 2010)

if its artistic nudes then yeah no problem, it'd be different if she was suckin down 3 cocks at once. I never really dont get people's problem with nudity. we weren't born with clothes on.


----------



## Herb Dorklift (Aug 19, 2010)

Actually, I wouldn't mind seeing her in porn.

She's more of a girl-I-flirt-with-when-I'm-out as opposed to old school friend.


----------

